# removing pin nock bushings



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

just received a dozen shafts and the pin nock bushing were already installed. I'd like to remove them and trim the shaft from both ends because I've read it achieves a straighter shaft. 
Are pin nock bushings glued in when you receive them from suppliers? I've tried pulling them out with my fingers, but to no avail. I don't want to ruin the bushings by pulling on them with a pair of pliers


any suggestions?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

what straightness are the shafts??? unless your a top shot changing straightness even .002 wont make a difference in a shot, .003 or straighter arrows will do you just fine.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey are .003 and yeah I'm nowhere near a top shot......just a perfectionist like I said. I can't see spending the money on the .001 straightness shafts though as I never think I'll notice the difference


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

with a .003 i dont see the need really, thats quite straight already. i think you should leave em in and just cut off the end to your length. just my opinion


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

If they were super glued in your not getting them out. Sometimes people use low temp glue sticks and you can heat the pin bushing and remove them.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

ok. thanks for the input, probably will end up doing that, but if I robin-hood one or just break the bushing off what's the best way to remove them?


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

mark, they came from Bart at Harvest Time so I'm not sure if he glues them in or not......do you know?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Pin nock bushings should never be installed permanently because pins do get bent and then what are you going to do? You could get new bushings and just cut these off as part of your arrow length finishing. Then install the new bushings with low temperature hot melt.

However, I do agree that straightness is overrated. Not even the best shooters can really identify the difference between 0.001 shafts and even 0.005 shafts. They just think they can and I believe a double blind test would prove that they cannot.

Now, after saying all that, I buy the straightest shafts available because of the confidence factor.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Shooting a .006 arrow and then a .001 arrow out of a hooter shooter only made a 1/4" difference at 40 yards... Not worth the trouble to cut both ends unless you have a squaring issue.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

I have alwats cut 1/2 inch off the nock end, the use a arrow squaring device as all saws may not cut at 90 degrees. I use saran wrap to install the pin nocks, then if you need to change one, it pulls out easy .


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I get what all of you are saying about not gluing the bushings in....my main question is. if they came pre-installed and I can't pull them out with my bare hands how do I remove them?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Very carefully with a small amount of heat. If that does not work, do you have some extra length to work with. If so, cut them off and install new ones.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah I do. these are bare shafts that I haven't cut to size yet, so if I need to I can just cut them out. even a little heat to remove them, and then cut the end of the shaft so I know that I do not have any damage to worry about. It's only going to be shot from a 50lb max bow, but one can never be too careful


----------

